# Nausea from thyrogen or from RAI ?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

In reading these boards it seems people hate the LID and claim it is worse than thyrogen and worse than RAI. I like the LID so far ! (But I'm afraid of making a mistake). My doc said the majority of people do not have symptoms from thyrogen and/or RAI. Is he misleading me ?

How many of you did *not* have nausea from thyrogen ? 
How many of you did *not* have nausea from RAI ?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not get Thyrogen.

I had no nausea whatsoever from RAI. There was no doubt in my mind that it was going to make me sick as soon as I heard that nausea is sometimes a side effect. For me, the general rule is "if there's a possibility of nausea, I will be vomiting in no time." So I asked for the anti-nausea prescription and asked my husband to pick it up for me on the way home. I did not need it. I had 100 millicuries of radioactive iodine.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, Olivia. Which anti-nausea med was offered and what dose ?

Any one else comment on side effects ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had mine on Friday.

I did not feel great for most of the weekend. Nothing terribly specific. Just very tired, a seemingly never-ending headache...almost like I was fighting a head cold that never ended up being a full blown head cold. My stomach may have been a bit off, but again nothing awful.

I took it easy for most of the weekend, felt better yesterday, and took my first post-surgical/post-RAI dose of synthroid this morning, so I'm hoping the fog of BLAH lifts soon.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I had mine on Friday.
> 
> I did not feel great for most of the weekend. Nothing terribly specific. Just very tired, a seemingly never-ending headache...almost like I was fighting a head cold that never ended up being a full blown head cold. My stomach may have been a bit off, but again nothing awful.
> 
> I took it easy for most of the weekend, felt better yesterday, and took my first post-surgical/post-RAI dose of synthroid this morning, so I'm hoping the fog of BLAH lifts soon.


So you had thyrogen only ? What did you take for the headache ? Let us know if you have any RAI side effects. What was your dose ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, I did not have anything.

I had a TT on 8/29 (pap cancer) and was not on any replacement medication until we waited from my TSH to become elevated enough for the RAI. Previous to my TT, I was not on any medication.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Want2FeelGood said:


> Thanks, Olivia. Which anti-nausea med was offered and what dose ?


I don't recall, and I'm traveling, so I can't go to my med cabinet and look. I'll try to remember to check on Friday.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I don't recall, and I'm traveling, so I can't go to my med cabinet and look. I'll try to remember to check on Friday.


Thank you. Please do.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Want2FeelGood said:


> Thanks, Olivia. Which anti-nausea med was offered and what dose ?


I was given a generic form of Compazine, 5 mg, with instructions to take 1-2 tablets four times a day.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Very common and old anti-nausea med. So how many did you take and how often ?


----------

